#ubuntu-fi 2011-07-04
<MasterJ_> toimiiko teillä foorumi oikein, mulla on vain valkoinen tausta ja fontti hemmeti iso
<Brushy> czr: Löysin juuri sen postikortin jonka lähetit mulle aikoinaan Georgiasta :)
<Echramat1> Keksiikö joku miksei meikäläisen xubuntu muista monitoriasetuksia.
<Sysi> millä säädät ne
<re-G> reggae on kyl niin parasta ettei mitään järkee
<Echramath> Ihan tuolla Monitor Settings -härvelillä.
<MasterJ_> jostain varmaan ruksia se muista edellinen istunto etc
<Echramath> Hmm ei kai sen nyt tohon pitäisi vaikuttaa.
<jjo> re-G: on se kyl hyvää, mut ei parasta
<czr_> Brushy, kaikkea sita :-)
<Brushy> :)
<MasterJ_> kokeile jos vaikka vaikuttaaki
<Finnish> Riittääkö nettitikun pin-koodin ohittamiseen että laittaa sen koodin network managerin edit-välilehdellä kun sinne voi laittaa PIN-koodin?
<anacron> oon aina vaan poistanu kännykällä sen pin-koodin käytöstä jos oon halunnu pois
<Lynoure> pitäis riittää
<Finnish> Minäkin oon aikaisemmin ottanu kännykällä sen pinin pois, en vaan muista että N900-puhelimella ois semmoista ominaisuutta. Vai onko? Aikaisemmin oon vanhemmilla puhelimilla sen tehny, mut nyt ei oo niitä vanhoja
<hifi> toimii paremmin kun poistaa puhelimella sen pinin
<hifi> kuin että se on tallessa networkmanagerissa
<hifi> yhdistää nopeammin mm.
<czr_> Finnish, kyl imo n900:lla voi sen poistaa
<Finnish> Ok, pitänee tänään yrittää poistella
<Finnish> Onks joku linjoilla jolla on Huawei E367-tikku? Kiinnostais tietää mitkä valot kertoo mistäkin yhteydestä
<Kurko> Finnish: http://www.elisa.fi/saunalahti/asiakaspalvelu/530.27/huawei-e367/10213/valojen-merkitys/
<Finnish> Kiitti!
<Finnish> Jes jes, WCDMA ja HSDPA enimmäkseen päällä maaseudulla
<shanttu> iltaa. pitäisi disabloida vesa/vga käynnistettäessä. annettiin ohjeet että "squelch that by removing the vga= from your kernel's command line". en löydä moista riviä grub.d:eestä. OS natty
<mjr> pitäis kai riittää /etc/default/grub :iin GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="nosplash"
<mjr> hmm, tosin en kyl ole ihan varma, voi olla että ton koneen nvidia vaikuttaa siihenkin
<shanttu> tässä masiinassa ati. puskee konfliktia kun kms ja vesa käynnistyy kummatkin
<shanttu> avoimet ajurit
<shanttu> mihin tiedostoon laitan tuon rivin? 40_customiin?
<Wompatti> shanttu: /etc/default/grub
<shanttu> jep, pitää sisällään useita tiedostoja
<shanttu> eikun siis aivan
<shanttu> ja sinne vaan pastea?
<shanttu> eli ei muuta kuin lisää tuon mjr:n tarjoaman rivin ja sillä vesa disabloituu?
<shanttu> ja kenties GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" pois?
<Wompatti> shanttu: siis muokkaa siihen tilalle nosplash
<shanttu> Wompatti, aivan. kiitos
<shanttu> jaa. pukkaa vga-piuhan ollessa kiinni Failed to schedule IB
<shanttu> kai joutuu mennä vaivaamaan porukkaa #radeonille
#ubuntu-fi 2011-07-05
<kirvesAxe> hmm... Mitä network manager tykkää jos mulla olis sekä wlan- että 3g -yhteys päällä yhtä aikaa?
<ninnnu> se käyttää vain toista
<kirvesAxe> eli ei sotke? hyvä :)
<kirvesAxe> kun 3g-tikun kanssa on ollut välill ongelmaa niin ajattelin et säädän sen netin ohjeiden äärellä kuntoon ennen kuin lähden sen varassa matkaan :P
<kirvesAxe> (Huawei E169 ja on aivan randomia että suostuuko yhdstämään vai ei
<hifi> kannattaa kokeilla ottaa pin-koodi pois siitä
<hifi> huomannut että nostaa toimintavarmuutta
<hahlo> tuosta tulikin mieleen, saako network-managerin käyttämään 3G:tä automaattisesti kun viet laitteen wlanin ulkopuolelle?
<hahlo> ettei netti katkea välillä
<kirvesAxe> hifi, tehty muttei riitä :)
<kirvesAxe> edelleen tuntuu olevan kiinni jostain täysin satunnaisesta tekijästä että toimiiko tällä buuttauksella vai ei
<kirvesAxe> gaah. Wvdialin asetukset... http://linux.fi/wiki/Wvdial epäselkeää tekstiä.
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/Zr7nFJ -> Wvdial – Linux.fi
<kirvesAxe> puhuu stupid modesta muttei selitä ollenkaan miten sen saa päälle.
<kirvesAxe> ...aa tuolla
<kirvesAxe> just. wvdial käynnistyy ja sammuu samantien tekemättä mitän.
<Wompatti> kirvesAxe: mihin tarvitset wvdialia, jos käytät network-manageria?
<kirvesAxe> Wompatti, koska network manager ei 99% kerroista tunnista laitetta 3g-modeemiksi
<kirvesAxe> täysin randomtekij tuntuu olevan että millä buuttauskerralla tunnistuu ja millä ei
<kirvesAxe> niilä millä tunnistuu, yhteys muodostuu kivasti ja automaattisesti mutta siihen ei tunnu olevan mitään sääntöä että milloin se onnistuu
<Wompatti> kirvesAxe: näkyykö logeissa mitään ilmoitusta kun kone tunnistaa modeemin? Onko se ulkoinen?
<hifi> eikö kaikki 3G-modeemit ole USB-laitteita melkein?
<tale> kirvesAxe: Onko sulla riittävän uusi usb-modeswitch, jotta sen tunnistaa sen modeemin?
<hifi> jopa sisäiset
<hifi> vai onko PCI-E -mallisia läppäreissä
<kirvesAxe> on ulkoinen mutta en tiedä mistä logeista sitä pitäisi etsiä :)
<kirvesAxe> tale, kuten sanoin, toimii välillä, joten villi oletus että kyllä mutta kysymyksesi oli mulle täyttä hepreaa :)
<kirvesAxe> eli mistä sitä tarkistaa?
<Wompatti> kirvesAxe: komento 'tail -f /var/log/dmesg' tai /var/log/messages ja kytket modeemin kiinni kun loki on auki.
<tale> kirvesAxe: Katsot mikä versio sulla on usb-modeswitchistä (aptitude show usb-modeswitch | less).
<tale> Sitten tsekkaat onko uudempi saatavilla esimerkiksi Debianin Experimental -jakelusta.
<kirvesAxe> modeemi ja kone molemmat 2 vuotta vanhoja, käyttis viimeks pari kuukautta sitten ollu täysin ajantasalla pakettien suhteen mutta katsotaan nyt...
<kirvesAxe> Hmm, synaptic näyttää ettei usb-modeswitch ole edes asennettu :)
<tale> kirvesAxe: Jos modeemi on uudempi kuin usb-modeswitch, se ei oikein voi sitä modeemia tunnistaa.
<tale> kirvesAxe: Jaa, no asentamatta se usb-modeswitch toimii tosi huonosti.
<kirvesAxe> tale, no aiemmin on toiminut ilman sitäkin jostain syystä :P
<tale> Ei ne ohjelmoijat osaa tämmöisiä käytönnön juttuja ottaa huomioon koodatessaan.
<kirvesAxe> jep
<Infection--> Sanokaapas miksi koneen käynnistyttyä hiireni ei liiku mihinkään vaikka sen valo palaa, johdon irroittaminen ja takaisinlaitto auttaa kyllä heti
<Echramath> Emmä tiedä, mulla on sattunut kaikkea tuollaista satunnaisesti.
<bioterror> Infection--, tekeekö kaikilla usb-porteilla?
<Infection--> bioterror, tekee, testattu
<bioterror> ootko kokeillut toista hiirua?
<Infection--> Ei ole sellaista
<anacron> mulla tekee joskus noin kun oon käyttäny toista käyttistä ja sit vaihan toiseen
<Infection--> itsellä pelkkä ubuntu
<anacron> ootko biossia päivitelly ikinä
<Infection--> anacron, on
<anacron> joskus ne voi auttaa (tai aiheuttaa) tollaseen ongelmaan
<anacron> mut kyllä testaisin ihan ensimmäisenä toisella hiirellä
<anacron> mulla ei tee kuin razorin hiiri tuota
<anacron> eiku razer, joku semmonen pelihiiri
<kirvesAxe> tale, usb-modeswitchin asentamisen jälkeen yhteyden muodostus onnistui kahdesti, mutta ei kolmatta kertaa.
<kirvesAxe> networkmanager vaan ilmoittaa että yhteys katkaistu, olet yhteydettömässä tilassa
<tale> Mulla hiiriongelma, siis hiiren rullan toimimattomuus, korjaantui kun avasin hiiren ja kaivoin kourallisen pölyä sisältä pois.
<bioterror> tale, et oo optisiin vielä kerennyt siirtymään?-)
<Ondalf> bioterror: niin optiseen rullaan?
<bioterror> sellainen kyllä pitäis saada
<Ondalf> ompun hiiri :)
<bioterror> sais ranteen paremmin
<tale> bioterror: Nimenomaan oli optinen hiiri.
<tale> Sen takia se olikin vaikea putsata, kun sitä selvästi ei oltu suunniteltu avattavaksi.
#ubuntu-fi 2011-07-06
<IhqTzup> Mitenkä oysty laittaa sillee, että oletus istunto ois gnome desktoppi classis ilman unityä.
<Mkaysi> !classic
<lubotu3> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<IhqTzup> Sekö on sit aina classis?
<Echramath> Se muistaa sun valinnan kyllä.
<IhqTzup> Kiitos-
#ubuntu-fi 2011-07-07
<joo_> oon unohtanu kirjautumissalanan linuxiin. Onko mitään mahdollisuutta vaihtaa sitä tossa alussa?
<jjo> onko sulla mitään muuta käyttäjätunnusta koneelle?
<joo_> ei oo
<Echramath> Hetki kesti tajuta, että ootta eri henkilö.
<joo_> yks ainut vaan
<Echramath> Seuraa näitä ohjeita: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<tuhoojabotti> Echramath: Väritetyt nikit on kivat. :D
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/VrEKt3 -> How to reset your password in Ubuntu
<jjo> jaa niin, ubuntu ei vaatinut tuohon salasanaa
<Echramath> tuhoojabotti: On mulla colornick, mutta eihän foo ja foo_ tuli samalla värillä.
<Echramath> Juu, grubin salasanaa pitää laittaa erikseen sit.
<tuhoojabotti> nm.pl<3
<joo_> kiitoksia
<joo_> muuten kyllä onnistu mutta sit ku tulee tällänen ku laitan exit ni pyytää kirjautuu niin se kirjautuminen ei onnistu
<Echramath> passwdasit oman tunnuksesi ja se ei herjannut mitään?
<joo_> juu ei sillon herjannu mitään
<Echramath> No mitenkä ihmeessä sillä salasanalla ei sit pääsis sisään, hetihän sen pitäisi toimia.
<joo_> jaa a paha sanoo
<joo_> kokeilen vielä
<joo_> tulee vaan et login incorrect
<joo_> ku meen tohon resume kohtaan
<joo_> ja sit ku se pyytää kirjautumista
<joo_> noni nyt toimii
<Oliver1234> Hey there, and sorry for bothering.
<Oliver1234> I've got a small finnish phrase here that's pretty much slang as it seems. Anyone willing to help? :)
<tpls> yes
<Oliver1234> Thanks!
<tpls> well, what is it?
<Oliver1234> It sais "Putouksen Pajatso KEINUU"
<tpls> emm ok :)
<Oliver1234> It's a reference to the band Poets of the Fall, some kind of literal translation of it.
<Oliver1234> But neither google translate nor finnish slang dictionaries make me get it. ^^
<tpls> first I have to say Pajatso is a kind coin play thing
<Oliver1234> Yep, traditional game as far as I know...
<tpls> i don't know is there any translations to pajatso but anyway that sentence mene pajatso of the waterwall swings
<tpls> and that sentences doesn't make sense at all :)
<Oliver1234> Welcome to the club. :D
<tpls> -mene
<tpls> *"pajatso of the waterfall SWINGS"
<tpls> not waterwall
<Oliver1234> Waterfall?
<tpls> putous = fall, waterfall
<Oliver1234> Yep, alright.
<Oliver1234> And Pajatso is not some kind of finnish slang other than the coin game?
<Oliver1234> That indeed doesn't make sense. ^^
<tpls> but I think that fall on that context might be autumn
<Oliver1234> As said it's supposed to be conntected to the name "Poets of the fall" ... I get the 'of the waterfall' thing, but I don't get what's pajatso got to do with 'Poets' or whatever..
<tpls> where did you get that translations because its quite wrong? :)
<Oliver1234> No no, Poets of the fall is not the translation.
<tpls> I mean that Putouksen Pajatso KEINUU
<Oliver1234> The phrase is written on a banner piece dedicated to the finnish band "Poets of the fall".
<tpls> ok, I see
<Oliver1234> The owner claimed it's a quite literal (but also not so literal) translation of "Poets of the Fall".
<tpls> well in my opinion it isn't :)
<Oliver1234> I do get the "of the waterfall" part, though.
<Oliver1234> Well, so we do agree that the maker (a Finn himself) is, well, crazy? :D ;)
<tpls> I think we can agree with that :)
<Oliver1234> :D
<Oliver1234> I thought it's some kind of finnish slang, but obviously it's even hard to get for a Finn ^^
<tpls> might be, I'm not sure
<tpls> free translation for the name could be something like "syksyn säkeet"
<Oliver1234> Well, dont want to bother you any longer, but THANKS a lot anyhow. :)
<tpls> you're welcome :)
<Oliver1234> Greetings up north! ;)
<tpls> you're from germany?
<Oliver1234> Indeed. Is it that obvious? :'( ^^
<tpls> emm. I don't know, sry about that :|
<Oliver1234> Nah, just kidding. :D
<tpls> haha
<tpls> bitte schön
<Oliver1234> Kiitos paljon
<tpls> :D
<tpls> you use google translate didn't you :D
<Oliver1234> I usually try to speak finnish only when I'm in Finland once a year or so, so forgive me my lame language skills ^^
<tpls> no it's alright, I know it's not very easy language to learn
<tpls> :)
<Oliver1234> No no, I'm able to write and speak most common finnish words and phrases as I have some friends up there.
<Oliver1234> I just dont use it regularly, and it's quite hard to learn.. ^^
<tpls> yea, I know that
<Oliver1234> So, thanks again, and have a nice eve!
<tpls> you're welcome :) nice eve for you too!
<viginti> Miksiköhän Clementine ei anna Ubuntun sivupalkin mennä piiloon?
<viginti> Jos Clementine ei ole päällä niin kaikki toimii "normaalisti"
<happosade> Millä komennolla lähtee clientistä komento sellasenaan palvelimelle?
<happosade> Pitäis laittaa clientistä irssiin (irssiproxyyn) /np
<Mkaysi>  /quote
<happosade> Hmm... Toiminnee, mutta ei tee sitä oikeessa ikkunassa...
<happosade> Kun liikenne on muodossa: "PRIVMSG #ubuntu-fi Hmm... Toiminnee, mutta ei tee sitä oikeessa ikkunassa..."
<Mkaysi> XChatin /help quote sanoo
<Mkaysi> Käyttö: QUOTE <teksti>, lähettää tekstin raa'assa muodossa palvelimelle
<happosade> Colloquy avasi sen selaimeen... kysyin täältä kun irkki sopii gprssään kivasti
#ubuntu-fi 2011-07-08
<anger> Taas pitää kysellä nvidian gpu kiihdytyksestä
<tale> anger: No kysy pois.
<anger> Oma kone ei jaksanut toistaa 10 gigasta mkv:ta
<bioterror> :(
<anger> vdpau oli mplayerissä videoajuri
<anger> Eli nvidian omat ajurit
<paww> mikä cpu, mikä reso, mikä formaatti?
<anger> Onko tolle enää tehtävissä mitään?
<bioterror> otat ensi kerralla 720p:n ;)
<anger> paww: atomiprossu, mkv formaatti, tarkempia speksejä en tähän hätään saa
<paww> anger: atomi tuskin pystyy 1080-resoisia ainakaan h264:iä toistamaan vaikka mitä tekisit
<bioterror> pitäisköhän katsoa onko itselläni jotain ton kokosta normi pätkää
<bioterror> paww, siksi onki VDPAU
<bioterror> tsk tsk
<paww> vaikka olis
<bioterror> ei se CPU siellä mitää tee
<anger> lupailivat vaan että ionialusta kävisi full hd toistoon
<bioterror> idlaa vain
<anger> ihan mielenkiinnosta myös, onkohan tossa vdpaussa jotain vajaavuuksia esim. winkkarin gpu kiihotukseen?
<paww> anger: onkohan sulla vdpau tässä tapauksessa tosiaan käytössä?
<anger> on
<anger> mplayer niin ilmoittaa
<paww> pastea johonkin mplayerin koko outputti
<anger> no voin tehdä sen joskus toiste
<anger> nyt ei toimi kuin kännystä nettikään :)
<anger> mietin kanssa että olikohan containeri joku muu kuin esim h264, eli osaako gpu purkaa mitä kaikkia containereita?
<anger> eiku codekki
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> löyty 11GB mkv
<anger> ja ulostulo on progressive, video saattoi olla myös interlaced...
<bioterror> meenpä rällästelee xbmc:llä
<bioterror> hyvin toimii ;)
<anger> millanen kone?
<bioterror> Asus AT5IONT-I
<bioterror> eiks sulla ollut sama
<bioterror> just sain eilen läjään ;)
<anger> on joo
<anger> entä reso?
<bioterror> video on h264 (high), yuv420p, 1920x800 fr:23,976
<anger> pitääpä itsekin kurkata speksit...
<anger> Aika samat speksit kyllä
<anger> Millä sä kattelit?
<bioterror> XBMC
<anger> Jaa niin :)
<bioterror> anger, aika kuumana käy toi emolevy
<anger> Ja millanen näyttöreso sulla on?
<bioterror> mulla on vaan 720p-telkkari
<bioterror> naurattaa että parempia fullhd-telkkareita saa nykyää prismastaki 600e hintaan ja tuo maksoi 1500e back in the days :D
<tuhoojabotti> bioterror: Naurattaa joo :S
<tuhoojabotti> Mä ostin sentäs halvimman 720p töllön oli jotain 500€
<tuhoojabotti> :P
<anacron> no riippuu vähän kuinka kauan sitten osti
<bioterror> oisko ollut 2007
<anacron> 720p sisältöä kun ei suomessa oikein oo ollut saatavilla silloin ku ne telkkarit tuli
<bioterror> no ei sitä tahdo olla nytkää :D
<tuhoojabotti> Tietokoneesta. :D
<anacron> jep
<tuhoojabotti> No mul on nyt 3x24" näyttöjä :D
<bioterror> sais telkkarista tulla teräväpiirtoa, ilman upscalingia :D
<tuhoojabotti> 5760x1080
<bioterror> silmät vuotaa verta kun katsoo noita nelonen hd ja muita kanavia
<anacron> oon huomannu että yks 30" on niin paljon parempi kuin kaksi 24"
<anacron> ajattelin et hankkis nyt yhen 27" ja sit vierelle noi 24"
<bioterror> mulle riittäis yksi kunnon ruutu keskelle ja sivuille kaksi pivotissa ;)
<bioterror> kunhan ne ois "feng shuissa"
<anacron> silleen ajattelin about tehdäkkin
<anacron> mut niit sivunäyttöjä voi kääntää jos tarvii
<tuhoojabotti> Kaveril on kyl laadukas töllö
<paww> ei taida olla edelleenkään kelvollista tapaa kääntää vain toinen näyttö linuxissa?
<tuhoojabotti> Sil näkyy peruskanavatkin sika terävänä :O
<tuhoojabotti> En tiedä miten :D
<anacron> kuvaputkel näyttää kaikki hyvält :D
<anacron> ja värit on kohdillaan
<anger> milläs mä näin onko video progressive vai interlaced?
<anger> ainakin 100 prossaa cpu:sta toi vie
<anger> bioterror: paljos sulla kuluu cpu:ta toistossa?
<bioterror> just pistin dokkarin pyörii
<anger> eikö cpu ole normisti aika vähällä kulutuksella jos gpu pystyy hoitamaan homman?
<bioterror> ei mitää :D
<bioterror> anger, on
<bioterror> mulla on kaikki 4 "corea" jotain 1-9%
<tuhoojabotti> Niin paljo
<anger> ja varmaan nvidian suljettuja ajureita käytät?
<bioterror> joo
<anger> no, täytyy lähteä hetkeksi asioille, ja jatkaa tunkkausta sen jälkeen
<bioterror> pitäis joo
<bioterror> verkkokauppaan ja kuusakoskelle
<anger> bioterror: ilmottele jos saat testattua kanssa pätkän :)
<bioterror> jooo mä testaan illemmalla
<bioterror> anger, mut suosittelen kyl xbmc:tä ihan yleisesti ottaen
<bioterror> ainakin ennen se kyl käytti mplayeriä
<bioterror> ja kivasti toimii toi elisaviihde appiki
<anger> jep, voisi kokeilla kunhan taas welhon netti tulee kuntoon
#ubuntu-fi 2011-07-09
<teemu> Onnistunko asentamaan debian linuxin samaan koneeseen jossa minulla jo on ubuntu ilman että ubuntu häviää
<ninnnu> niin pitkään kun et jyrää Ubuntun osioita niin ei pitäs olla ongelmaa
<teemu> Joo pittääpä testailla. Yks asia pitäisi viellä tietää miten saan 11.04 ubuntussa takaisin gnome classic työpöydän? Asensin sen gnome3 shell jutun ja ei oikein vakuuttanut tahtoo kaatua koko ajan.
<teemu> Voishihan sitä yrittää unistaloida suoraan synaptic paketti hallinnasta vaan kaatuukohanb koko paska sitten... meinaan ku käytän sitä samalla kun poistan sitä...
<Sysi> asensitko PPA:sta gnome-shellin?
<teemu> En tarkkaan muista miten sen asensin.
<teemu> Joko synapticista tai terminaalista käsin.
<Sysi> kokeile kirjautumisruudussa valita classic
<teemu> joo ennen sen pystyikin valitsemaan mutta asennus poisti sen vaihto ehdon...
<jjo> mun mielestä gnome2 ja gnome3 eivät elele sovussa
<jjo> käytännössä se on joko tai
<teemu> joo ei ne ilmeisesti toimi saman katon alla koska sitä vaihtoehtoa ei ole olemassa kirjautumis ikkunassa.
<jjo> takaisin siityminen ei varmaan ole ihan triviaalia
<jjo> mutta jos ottaa repon, josta gnome3-kilkkeet asensi, pois käytöstä
<jjo> päivittää pakettilistat ja etsii paketteja jotka on asennettu lokaalisti, niin hyvällä tuurilla saa listan paketeista jotka joutuu downgradeamaan
<teemu> voisin tietenkin kokeilla unistaloida sen xfce työpöydän kautta, mutta ongelma on se että siellä ei toimi netti sitten...menee hankalaksi.
<jjo> jos aptin cache on tyhjä, niin reinstallilla pitäisi onnistua, kunhan tietää pakettien nimet
<jjo> teemu: ei kai netin toimiminen ole työpöydästä kiinni?
<teemu> ei periaatteessa.. mutta jos on mokkula niin se on vähän hankalempi keissi..
<Sysi> sama networkmanager ja paneeliappletti sille
<teemu> kokeilen tota xfcen kautta unistalointia viimeisenä vaihtoehtona.
<Sysi> mun tiedon mukaan uuden gnomen poistaminen on jokseenki mahdoton (eli onnistuu *jotenki*)
<teemu> joo vaan ku se jumittuu xfce kun mokkula kysyy pin koodia. en tiiä mikä siinä on. voi olla että muut työpöydät aiheuttavat jotakin ristikkäis haittaa networmanagerin toimintaan.
<teemu> Tarkoituksenan onkin lähinnä saada vanha classic näkymä takaisin.
<teemu> Ois se kyllä toi KDE asennettuna.. mutta siihen jää loggautumisen jälkeen musta ruutu ja peli loppuu siihen joku fixxi siihenkin pitis sitten keksiä.
<kingi89> yritän epätoivoisesti painaa ääntä ulos alsalla pc speakerista, mutta aplay ei suostu tekemään mitään koska "ALSA lib confmisc.c:768:(parse_card) cannot find card '0'"
<kingi89> aplay -L toki näyttää pc speakerin (http://paste.ubuntu.com/640762/) ja beep saa piippauksen kuuluviin, mutta mahtaisiko joku tietää, mikä tuolla aplayllä oikein on hätänä
<kingi89> tai no, nevermind. syy oli oletus-/etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf:issa, jonka mukaan snd-pcsp ei voi koskaan olla ensimmäinen äänilaite. ja kun muita laitteita ei tapauksessani ollut, alsa meni hämilleen.
<re-G> kingi89: tässä kohtaa kuuluu kysyä että miks kukaan haluais pc speakerista ääntä :)
<paww> konsolin piippaus olisi paljon parempi pc-spiikkeristä
<paww> stereot on millä volyymillä on, eikä niihin edes voi miksata mitään jos käytössä on AC3 passthrough tms.
<Sysi> termiksen piippaus *bhrr*
<paww> ja se pc-spiikkerikin pitää tuunata xset b :llä hyvän kuuloiseksi :)
<pesasa> Harvassa on kyllä ne tilanteet, jossa haluaisin pc-speakerista mitään ääntä.
<Sysi> jos tässä kotelossa on kaiutin niin onneks ei oo sen piuha kiinni
<kingi89> vastauksena re-G:n kysymykseen: siksi, koska se on mahdollista.
<kingi89> kyl mä tykkään et tollaset palvelinkäytössä olevat koneet piippaa sit jos joku ei oo kunnossa. ja super marion kuolemisääni on vaan niin paljon parempi kuin "piip"
<snowfake> palvelinkäytössä olevai koneita harvemmin kukaan kuuntelee vierestä :)
<kingi89> eiks jokasella linuxistilla muka oo pari-kolme palvelinta pöytäkoneen vieressä?
<kingi89> en tiiä teistä, mut mulla on :D
<snowfake> nykyään ei tarvii ku yhen hyvän koneen ja lopet on virtuaalipalvelimia
<snowfake> lopet loput
<snowfake> ja me muut ei olla 24/7 siin koneen vieressä et kuultais piippaukset
<kingi89> mullei oo vaihtoehtoja, sen verran pieni koirankoppi on kyseessä.
<snowfake> voi sitä aina ulos mennä
<Sysi> debian-nat on miniläppärissä ja ku irkkaan siltä koneelta niin huomaa aika hyvin jos joku hajoaa
<Sysi> ehkä jos ois joku epäluotettavampi, webbiservu tms niin vois kiinnostaa enempi
<re-G> kingi89: on mulla pari, ja yks olkkarissa.. siis työasemien lisäks
<Mirv> voiko joku laittaa .mozilla/plugins/moonlight/silverlight-media-pack-linux-x86-*.so jonnekin tarjolle?
<Mirv> pitais tutulle laittaa katsomo toimimaan ja microsoftin palvelin on rikki/katkoo
<tuhoojabotti> moonlight ei kyl toimannu mul.
<Mirv> onko jollain asennettuna?
<Sysi> novellin sivut ei toimi?
<Mirv> moonlight latautuu, tuo  codec ei
<Mirv> -21 olisi kai oikea versio
<Mirv> mut no, harmi ettei keneltakaan loydy. enpa itsekaan kayta.
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/Hugin
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/cvKgH2 -> Viikko 28 - Hugin | Viikon VALO
<tuhoojabotti> Hugin<3
#ubuntu-fi 2011-07-10
<tuhoojabotti> http://asset.soup.io/asset/0453/8747_0991_800.png hihi (http://xkcd.com/619/)
<anacron> :D
<czr> eiks toi ollu aikas vanhakin jo
<tuhoojabotti> o.
<tuhoojabotti> 2009 lukee tuos.
<anger> bioterror: olikin tosiaan ihan hyvä toi xbmc
<anger> sillä jaksaa pyörittää kone
<anacron> xbmc on kyllä kova
<anacron> ei tosin oo tullu käytettyä enää kun annoin xboxin siskolle
<bioterror> anacron, siksi on PC ;)
<bioterror> se orkkisboge ku ei jaksa ees 720p
<anacron> korvasin sen blueray-soittimella
<anacron> nätisti se kyllä skaalas sd matskun fullhdks
<anacron> ja säädöt tosi monipuoliset, dvd-soittimena sitä lähinnä kuitenkin käytin
<bioterror> mulla on niin pieniä lapsia, ettei noi optiset mediat toimi ;)
<bioterror> ostan kaupastan levyn --> suoraan koneelle
<anacron> ihan viisasta
<bioterror> ennemmin ostaa parin kympin kaukosäätimen ku leffat uusiksi :D
<anacron> joo, kaukosäädin kestää sitä pahoinpitelyä pikkasen enemmän kun joku optinen levy..
<bioterror> ja linuxilla se on niin helppoa, dd if=/dev/sr0 of=leffa.img ;)
<anger> jännä kyllä miksi toi mplayeri nyki niin tajuttomasti tolla samalla leffalla
<anger> osaako toi xbmc toistaa myös blurayta?
<anger> ei kai sentään
<bioterror> voi osaakkin
<anger> googlasin, ei osaa paitsi kryptaamattomia
<anger> mikä nyt ei taida olla ongelma juuri millekään videoplayerille
#ubuntu-fi 2012-07-02
<smoinen> mitä tapahtuu, jos poistan Ubuntun salasanoista (Salasanat ja salausavaimet) "Salasanat: login" -avaimen?
<smoinen> ongelmana on että saan nyt jatkuvasti "Avaa oletusavainnippu" -dialogin enkä tiedä salasanaa
<smoinen> tuota alkoi tapahtua pari päivää sitten, itse en ole salasanoja muuttanut
<jkorkean_> http://linja-aho.blogspot.fi/2012/07/adressi-aallon-opetuksen-laadun.html
<jkorkean_> sori, väärä kannu
 * 16SABILLY painaa aina molempia
#ubuntu-fi 2012-07-03
<anacron> :)
<anacron> raspberry pi mätkähti tänää postissa
<ighea> mitäs meinasit siitä
<ighea> vai tilasikkona vaan kun oli niin halpaa? :P
<anacron> testaan eka miten mame pyörii
<anacron> jos ei niin sen jälkeen testaan mediaplayer ominaisuuksia
<anacron> jos sekään ei pelaa tarpeeks hyvin niin sit siit tulee joku webcam serveri tai vastaava
<Sickki> eikö xbmc pitäs rpissa toimia ihan hyvin?
<Iltsu> kestiks kauan tulla
<anacron> 3D printterille vois periaatteessa kans omistaa koneen, mut se ei kyll varsinaisesti kannata
<Iltsu> tekis mieli semmosta
<anacron> Iltsu: no toi on joskus aikoja sitte laitettu preorderiin
<Sickki> mä ostin rpin sijasta mk802
<anacron> mut siit ei tullu mitää ilmotusta et olis postissa
<anacron> toinen pitäis olla kans postissa matkalla
<Sickki> paljo maksoit tosta anacron?
<Iltsu> mikä mk802 on
<anacron> Sickki: niinhän ne sanoo et xbmc toimis hyvin mut kaikil on vähä eri mielipiteet et mikä on hyvin
<Sickki> Iltsu, http://www.rikomagic.co.uk/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/zq417D -> Welcome to Rikomagic UK
<anacron> oisko tää 38e maksanu posteineen jne
<Sickki> toi mk802 ois paljo hienompi mitä rpi kuha joku tekis paremman android firmwaren tai sitte rautapurku linuxiin
<Iltsu> hooo
<Iltsu> toi on komia
<Iltsu> sais telkkarin taa jemmaa
<Sickki> juu
<Sickki> voi telkkarin usbista vaikka antaa sähköt
<Iltsu> mut et fullhd matsku ei pyöri linuxilla?
<Iltsu> pl. android?
<Sickki> androidis pyörii fullhd matsku rautapurulla
<Sickki> ei oo viel linuxille kehitetty toimivaa rautapurku kerneliä
<Sickki> raudan puolesta se on mahdollista
<Sickki> http://www.rikomagic.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=68
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/MMdEv4 -> Rikomagic MK802 Forums • View topic - Using the Rikomagic MK802 as a desktop computer.
<Iltsu> mmm, android kuulostaa kyl htpc:ssä vähä nihkeeltä käyttikseltä
<Iltsu> :D
<Sickki> no kyllä siihen lunixinki saa
<Sickki> pitää vaa odottaa, et joku saa rautapurun valmiiks siihe
<Sickki> mut kyl tuo androidiki htpcna menee
<anacron> jaha tila loppu kesken
<anacron> mitähän sit
<anacron> tää testailu nyt vähän kaatu sit tähän
<Sickki> isompaa sdkorttia ostamaan :)
<anacron> jep..
<anacron> laitan usbitikun kiinni ni voin purkaa filut sinne :-D
<czr> Sickki, ei sita rautapurkua kernelilla tehda. androidissa on lahes sama kerneli kuin muuallakin
<czr> naytonohjainajurit sen mahdollistaa jos mahdollistaa
<Sickki> nii no ne
<czr> ja softat jotka osaa kayttaa ajureiden rajapintoja ajureiden haluamalla tavalla
<Sickki> mali 400 näytönohjain tossa on ja siin on rautapurulle tuki
<czr> jep. ARM haluaa pitaa sen suljettuna, joten jos se rautapurkutuki tulee jarkevasti FOSSina niin se on reverse-engineroitu
<czr> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=arm_mali_reverse&num=1
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/wxGuyB -> [Phoronix] An Open-Source, Reverse-Engineered Mali GPU Driver
<Sickki> jos se on suljettu, nii miten androidi osaa sitä käyttää?
<czr> samoin kun suljettuja softia muutenkin käytetään
<czr> eli hyvin varovasti ja vendorin luvalla ja luottaen ettei vendor ole rikkonut mitään kovin pahasti
<Sickki> miten toi sitte rpin kanssa menee? onhan sekin arm
<czr> rajapinnat on yleensä lukittu tiettyjen softien versiohin yms, joten se on aika hankalaa sit käyttää mitenkään "peruskäytössä" mis asiat ruukaa muuttua paljon nopeammin
<Sickki> ja siin o rautatuki linuxissa
<czr> rpissa on sama ongelma, mut hieman eri gpu-core
<Sickki> siihen on saatu reverse-enginerattua tuki?
<czr> en ole kuullut et kukaan edes yrittänyt reverse-engiroida sitä
<czr> ongelma noissa suljetuissa lähinnä on se et sitä ajuria ei voi debugata, se ei luultavasti toimi kuin tietyn softaversioiden kanssa yms yms.
<czr> eli sen malin ajurinkin ehkä saisi toimimaan mut se on aika tuskaa kuitenkin sit oikeassa elämässä heti kun päivittää jotain mistä se ei tykkää
<czr> ja bugeja niissä ei oikeastaan fiksaa muu kuin vendor, eikä heitä yleensä kiinnosta pätkääkään
<czr> oletin et raspissa on powervr mut onkin näköjään bcm:n oma gpu-core (tai no, "oma ja oma").
<czr> ei tosin muuta perusasetelmaa mihinkään
<Sickki> miten tohon rpihin sit o saatu rautapurkutuki, jos ketään ei oo reversoinu sitä?
<czr> se binaryajuri tukee jotain rautapurku-apia
<czr> luultavasti malin ajuri tukee myös
<czr> ehkä selitin hieman huonosti tuon reverse-engineroinnin. se et joku binary/suljettu ajuri toimii on ihan ok, se voi jopa tukea ominaisuuksia joilla tekee jotain (rautapurku tiettyjen parametrien sisällä). mut se ei ole hirveän kestävä eikä joustava ratkaisu.
<czr> en tosin tunne malia laisinkaan että tietäisin josko se rautapurkupuoli androidissa on tehty jotenkin muuten kuin mitä "normaalisti" tehtäis
<czr> voihan olla et siinä on dsp-gateway -tyylinen hirvitys jonka kautta gstreamerilla pusketaan dataa sit
<inks_> moikka! päivitin kubuntun 12.04:ään ja nyt saan päivitysilmoitukset tuplana ("apper" ja "ohjelmistopäivitykset"). osaisko joku sanoo miten tän sais korjattua rikkomatta pahasti mitään?
<skfin> inks_: #kubuntu-fi -kanavalla on enemmän kubuntuihmisiä
<inks_> kokeilenpa sitten siellä onneani. kiitos :)
<HiskiBoy> ....
<Mayz> k
#ubuntu-fi 2012-07-04
<heikki_> moi, missähän paketissa ubuntussa on dcraw2hdrgen, ei meinaa google-taidot riittää
<heikki_> pfstools näyttää sivuillaan ainaki ohjeen niistä, mutta tuossa paketissa sitä ei tullut
<skfin> heikki_: ei näyttäis olevan missään
<czr> voi olla et on vanha paketti jolloin ei ollut viela tuota
<skfin> ainakaan ton nimistä binääriä
<czr> tai sit se on paketinluontivaiheessa jatetty se pois
<skfin> tai muutakaan jossa olisi tuohon viittaava tiedosto
<heikki_> joo tosta on näemmä bugikin laitettu että tuota ei ole ubuntussa binäärinä
#ubuntu-fi 2012-07-05
<czr> hmm, onko mitään suosituksia forum-softista? vai käyttääkö kaikki vain jotain variaatiota phpbb:stä?
<ninnnu> PhpBB, SMF ja vBulletin on kai suosituimmat
<czr> kuin raskas niitä on ylläpitää tuotannossa nk internetiin avoimessa ympäristössä?
<ninnnu> eiköhän ne kaikki ole yhtä reikäsiä
<czr> mites bbPress?
<czr> (lähinnä et tunteeko kukaan koko softaa :-)
<ninnnu> Eipä se Wordpressikään reikävapaa ole
<elias_a> Mitä vikaa on reiättömässä?
<ninnnu> se että sellasia on vähän hankalsti olemassa?
<elias_a> ninnnu: Tarkemmin kysyen: sanassa "reiätön"
<ninnnu> Varsinkin näistä yleisistä
<ninnnu> reikävapaa oli tänään helpompi
<elias_a> Mitähän se vankeusrangaistusta kärsivä olisi? Vapausvapaa?
<ninnnu> loistava
<ninnnu> pitää alkaa käyttämään
<elias_a> Merisalo, vapausvapaa...
<czr> se vois myös tarkoittaa kalastusvälinettä joka päästää automaattisesti kalat karkuun niiden jäätyä kiinni
<czr> tai erikoisvapa joka annetaan vangeille heidän vapauduttua
<czr> mut joo. sinänsä ei haittais jos joku muukin ylläpitäis reikien osalta, mut en oikein tiedä mistä sitäkään lähtis etsimään
<czr> bbpressiä katselin, mut hostattuna ei oikein löydy sitäkään
<brlabs> hi
<brlabs> hi
<anacron> hi
<astraljava> hi
<Myrtti> moi
<brlabs> whatsup?
<brlabs> I'm going to visit finland next week
<skfin> This channel is for Ubuntu support, for offtopic conversations there is #ubuntu-fi-offtopic ;)
<Myrtti> or for English discussion #ubuntu-fi-en
<Myrtti> which is probably a lot more quiet than aforementioned offtopic channel
<turkka> Morjensta. Nyt kun sitä on päästy tahi jouduttu suvun ja tuttujen puoliviralliseksi Linux-askartelijaksi niin elämyksiä saadaan monenlaisista masiinoista. Nyt vaan tulikin pientä probleemia kehiin, jotenkas kysäistään pikipäin että mikäs Ubuntu-versio on nyt viimeinen joka toimii suoralta kädeltä nVidia 96.xx ajurien kanssa?
<tale> turkka: Miksi juuri tuo ajuriversio pitää olla?
<tale> turkka: Miltä vuodelta tuo versio edes on?
<turkka> tale no se on sitä lystiä että värikkäät konekokoonpanot... :) Eli näytönohjain on GeForce MX 440...
<tale> turkka: Ainakin 10.04 toimii noilla vanhoilla ajureilla.
<tale> turkka: Oletko tarkistanut jostain, että vieläkään 12.04:n X.org ei ole yhteensopiva noiden NVidian ajurien kanssa?
<tale> turkka: Muuten, jos et tarvi 3D-kiihdytystä, näytönohjain toimii ihan hyvin niillä ajureilla jotka Ubuntussa tulee.
<turkka> tale No vissiin 12.04 ei taida toimia edes 173.xx ajurit enää. Tosin ihan varma en ole. Nyt ähräsin siihen aparaattiin Archin ja siinä on kaikenlaista niin vinoa tapahtumaa ollut että lienee syytä vaihtaa rintamasuuntaa ja edetä uudelleen... :)
<turkka> Ja Mint 13 ei suostunut laukalle laisinkaan koko vehkeen kanssa näytönohjaimen vuoksi
<tale> turkka: Taitaa olla nopein tapa selvittää asia asentaa Ubuntu 12.04 siihen koneeseen, ja katsoa toimiiko näytöohjain.
<turkka> tale Totta. Eipähän se hirmuisesti ota jos ei annakaan. Mutta olihan se järkytys huomata miten nihkeä se avoin ajuri oli. Selvästi huonompi kyllä kuin Atin avoimet ajurit. Tai sitten oli jäänyt jotain kirppuja systeemiin... :)
<tale> turkka: Tarvitsetko 3D-kiihdytyksen toimimaan siinä koneessa?
<turkka> tale Eipä tarvii mutta jostakin syystä esmes Youtube-videot ei toiminu oikein huonostikaan. Tosin siihen saattaa olla muitakin syitä.
<tale> turkka: Sitten ei kannata asentaa NVidian ajuria. Eli ei ole väliä tuosta yhteensopivuusongelmasta.
<turkka> tale Syystä tahi toisesta Nouveau heitteli välillä Kernel Paniccia ja välillä veti muuten vaan X:n aivan jumiin... No pitää kassella kunhan tässä ehtii... Eiköhän siihen jotakin keksitä.
<tale> turkka: Älä käytä sitä nouveau ajuria jos se ei toimi. Eikös vieläki ole supervga joka toimii kaikilla näytönohjaimilla, mutta ilman kiihdytyksiä.
<turkka> tale Joo onhan se Vesa-ajuri olemassa. Mutta resoluutio jää vissiin kovin pieneksi
<mlpug> minäkin olen sukua vähän jeesannut. ostin tammikussa niille kunnon koneen ja suoritin asennuksen. Ei ole senjälkeen tarvinnut sitä säätää
<mlpug> tosin ei siellä paljon muuta tehdä kun verkkopankkia, lähetellään emailia yms selainhommaa
<turkka> Samoja hommia pääpiirteissään on tässäkin. Vaan aika jyrkkä ero oli entiseen Mint Debianiin missä vielä toimi myös suljetut ajurit. Vaan taitaa siinäkin nykyään olla uudempi Xorg versio
#ubuntu-fi 2012-07-06
<re-G> jukra, tää ubuntu 12 on paljon parempi ku mitä kuvittelin
<re-G> ainaki imacin raudalla
#ubuntu-fi 2012-07-07
<czr> re-G, mika imac?
<re-G> czr: hmmh joku late 2007 2.4Ghz 20" 4GB 120GB SSD
<czr> hmm. hyva tietaa :-)
<paww> no oli aika kova kone tuohon aikaan noilla spekseillä. Vai SSD jälkeenpäin laitettu?
<torzzlejonne> probleema aapeli.com tahtoisin pelata peliä ja yritän haastaa ja se ei mene peliin
<torzzlejonne> kukkuu
<torzzlejonne> joskus se ei mene
<Mayz> Lauseesi on melkein ymmärrettävää suomea niin se vaikeuttaa vastausta (se voisi olla ymmärrettävä jos muistaisi / tietäisi paremmin aapeli.comin toiminnasta)
<torzzlejonne> miten
<torzzlejonne> mietin
<torzzlejonne> ..
<torzzlejonne> aapelissa yritän haastaa yhen käyttäjän ja sitten kun se haastaa sitten se ei mene peliin vain joskus
<tale> torzzlejonne: Onko kysymyksellä jotain tekemistä Ubuntu Linuxin kanssa?
<torzzlejonne> windowsilla 100% menee aina
<torzzlejonne> aapelin jutussa
<torzzlejonne> no ihan sma
<Mayz> Selkeä
<Kilpuri> Moi.
<Mayz> Yo
<Kilpuri> Onko täällä ketään joka on ollut ihmeissään Lubuntun WLANin kanssa?
<Myrtti> Lubuntun wlan ongelmat lienee samat kuin ubuntussa
<nevorisio> tyhmiä kysymyksiä, vaik oonkin käyttäny tota ubuntun lts 10 jo jonkin aikaa, niin nyt ko siirryin käyttämään lts 12.04 versiota, niin en saa millään asennettua tuota tulostinta
<Myrtti> jos avaat kysymystäsi vähän niin ehkä nekin joilla ei mitään ongelmia ole ollut, voi auttaa
<Kilpuri> niin vissiin.
<Kilpuri> Jotenkin en pääse alkuun ollenkaan.
<Myrtti> nevorisio: mikä tulostin?
<nevorisio> myrtti lexmark pro800-900 series
<Kilpuri> asensin ton tänään ja ihan hyvin löytyi toi wlan-usb-tikku. Nyt en sitten enää tiedäkkään, että miten ton netin saa päälle.
<Myrtti> Kilpuri: mitäs jos loihdit päätteessä lsusb, mitä se antaapi? pistä vaikka http://paste.ubuntu.com:iin
<nevorisio> yritin jo kattella tuolta vähän joka paikasta jotain apuja, mut jotenki tullu idiootti olo, ko ei saanu tota katsomopalveluakaan pelittään
<ninnnu> katsomo ei toimi Linuxilla
<nevorisio> onneks ei tuu hirmusti töllöö kateltuu, nii eipä sillä väliä
<ninnnu> tai no näköjään osa toimii..
<ninnnu> http://linux.fi/wiki/Katsomo Kai seurasit näitä ohjeita?
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/nWE0LM -> MTV3:n Katsomo – Linux.fi
<ighea> vähän heikkoa voi olla kun tykkäävät päivittää sitä backendiä
<Kilpuri> Mitä ton "lsusb" pitäisi antaa? se antaa muutamana tommoisen "bus" jutun.
<Myrtti> sitten se varmaan toimi, laitapa koko höskötys pastebiniin
<Kilpuri> bus 001 device 003:ID 0586:341e Zyxel Communications Corp
<Kilpuri> toi on varmaankin se mikä tarkoittaa jotain ja miten helvetissä minä sen laittaisin pastebiniin?
<ninnnu> terminaalista voi copypastettaa asioita
<Myrtti> Kilpuri: ok, ei tarttekaan
<Myrtti> tuokin jo auttoi
<Kilpuri> ninnu: mihin meinasit minun copy/pasteavan niitä asioita?
<Myrtti> Kilpuri: periaatteessa sen pitäisi toimia ilman ongelmia, mikä kohta hommassa sulla ei pelitä?
<Myrtti> Kilpuri: ja mikä versio Lubuntusta sulla oli?
<Kilpuri> No sanotaan vaikka, että mitä minun pitäisi nyt sitten tehdä? jos avaan selaimen, niin se ei saa yhteyttä jostain syystä?
<Kilpuri> toi on 12.4
<ninnnu> Kilpuri: nii..aivan.
<Myrtti> Kilpuri: oletko yhdistänyt sen tukiasemaasi?
<Kilpuri> no nyt se ei ole yhdistettynä ethernetillä, eikä ollut tossa asennusvaiheessakaan.
<Kilpuri> ESSID:off/any
<Kilpuri> tommoisen sain iwconfigilla
<Mkaysi> !pastebinit
<lubotu3> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Mkaysi> Tuokin pitäisi luultavasti kääntää
<ninnnu> Kilpuri: Eiks jossain kellon lähellä ole network-managerin appletti jolla voit naksutella oman AP:n käyttöön?
<Myrtti> Kilpuri: periaatteessa sieltä ihan käyttöliittymänkin puolelta pitäisi pelittää
<Myrtti> Mkaysi: tai sitten pitäisi olla toinen botti jossa on käännetyt factletit
<Myrtti> joka olisi suositeltavampi metodi
<Kilpuri> on tuolla "verkkoyhteydet" mutta jotenkin en saa täytettyä niitä kaikkia asioita mitä siinä pitäisi ymmärtää...sanotaan vaikka sillein, että millä komennolla näen oman ja naapurin WLANin? (sitten pääsisin jo etenemään jotenkin)
<Myrtti> nevorisio: aika heikolta näyttää
<Myrtti> nevorisio: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/system-config-printer/+bug/969694
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 969694 in system-config-printer (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 12.04 Lexmark Pro 800-900 Printer fails to print" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<nevorisi1> oujeee
<nevorisi1> mahtavaa
<Myrtti> jotain siellä on tipahtanut kyydistä päivityksen myötä
<nevorisi1> en voi sit heivata tota win7 pois koneelta "ikinä"
<nevorisi1> jos aion tehdä "töitä"
<nevorisi1> tai sit pitää testailla jossain välis, josko onnistuis piuhalla
<nevorisi1> se nyt nii maailmanlopun asia ole sit
<Myrtti> muakin jäi nyt jänskättään että miten se on toiminut aiemmin ja nyt ei
<Myrtti> nevorisi1: kannattaa yrittää ehkä jatkaa tuosta viimeisestä kommentista mikä tossa bugiraportissa on
<Myrtti> rekisteröi launchpad-tunnukset, klikkaa "this bug affects me" ihan sivun ylälaidassa ja lisää sitten kommentteina omia havaintojasi
<Kilpuri> Niin. oliko jotain semmoista komentoa, millä näkee noi langattomat verkot?
<nevorisi1> Kilpuri: itte löysin noi langattomat verkot suoraan tuolt oikeest yläkulmasta, mut mulla läppäris kiintee wlan, et siit ei varmaan ollu apua
<Myrtti> Kilpuri: heitäpä alt-f2 ja kirjoita nm-applet
<czr_> iwlist accesspoints -ehkapa
<nevorisi1> tai sit pitää testailla jossain välis, josko onnistuis pi    dd
<Kilpuri> Gdkpixbuf-CRITICAL **: gdk_pixbuf_scale_simple: assertion 'dest:width > 0' failed
<Kilpuri> sitten on jotain failed connecting proxy...jne.
<Myrtti> ilmestyikö kellon lähettyville mitään?
<Kilpuri> ei tonne mitään ilmestnyt. se ei jotenkin toimi mikä tulee siitä alt+f2. kirjoittelin noita juttuja siihen "mustaanruutuun"
<Naitti> onko jollain squeeze asennettuna ja chrome käytössä?
<Naitti> ihtellä wheezy nyt alla ja chrome toimii todella kehnosti.. Tökkii ja vie tehuja ja muistia kohtuuttomasti
<Kilpuri> Minulla ei ole mitään asennettuna
<Naitti> :P
<Naitti> vois siirtyä squeezeen jos siinä ei oo samaa ongelmaa
<tale> Naitti: Squeezessa Google Chrome on minun mielestäni parhaiten toimiva selain.
<Naitti> jees.. tossa googlailin niin ilmeisesti joku bugi xorg/cairon uudemmissa versioissa joka tekee ton
<Naitti> mjaah, kai sitä vois alkaa asentelees si
<Naitti> onko ny kolmes asennus parin päivän sisään.. alkaa taas distrohoppailu nostaan päätään :P
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/KMediaFactory
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/SXLVxx -> 2x28 KMediaFactory - Viikon VALO #80 | Viikon VALO
#ubuntu-fi 2012-07-08
<ekaubuntu> päivää, olis tällänen ongelma kun asensin miniläppärille Ubuntu 12.04 ja tietokone kyllä käynnistyy, mutta jumittuu alkuscreenin (F2 ja F12 valikot) jälkeen mustaan ruutuun ja ruudun vasemmassa yläreunassa vilkkuu valkoinen viiva. Mitähän tässä tilanteessa kannattaisi tehdä? Tikulta boottaamalla pääsen ubuntuun sisään.
<ekaubuntu> jaa ei tietoo
<Tm_T> ekaubuntu: kuulostaa siltä että asennus ei ole ollut ihan onnistunut?
<ekaubuntu> Joo googlella koittanu löytää jotain infoo mutta kovin hiljasta on. Suositeltiin Xubuntuakin ja taidan kokeilla sillä nyt seuraavaks.
<Naittii> grubin asennus varmaan mennyt pieleen tai asentunut vääärään paikkaan..
<Naittii> äkkiähän sen asentelee uudelleen niin ei tarvitse pähkäillä
<Tm_T> se
<Tm_T> uudelleenasennus ei ole iso homma, varsinkaan usbitikulta, suht ripeä on
<Naittii> katso vaan tarkasti, elevyosioinnin kohdalle mihin asennin on grubia asentamassa
<Naittii> esim itsellä yritti kovasti asennella varastolevylle
<Naittii> kun viimeksi ubuntua asentelin
<Naittii> sille grubille on muistaakseni oma pudotusvalikkonsa siinä osiointikohdassa. sda on yleensä se oikea valinta, jos ayksi elvy ja yksi käyttis
<Naittii> tietysti voit liveistunnolta ajaa myös "sudo update-grub" tarkistaa koneen boottausjärjestyksen ja kokeilla vielä kertaalleen
<ekaubuntu> okok. lähti asenteleen jo mut jos ei vieläkään mee oikein ni koitan siinä osiointivaiheessa kattoo ton grubin
<ekaubuntu> Joo uudelleenasennus korjasi ongelman. Kiitokset teille vielä. Alan tutustumaan tohon vähän paremmin. =)
<Tm_T> (:
<Tm_T> kun vähän osaamista ja ymmärrystä karttuu, alkaa malttamaan tutkia mikä oikeastaan meni pieleen mutta ensiaskelilla se että saa edes toimimaan on oleellisinta
<Tm_T> Ubuntu on onneksi siitä mainio että harvemmin tarvitsee ihmetellä, hommat toimii
<ekaubuntu> Joo koulussa oon ollu kosketuksissa tän kans, mutta tosi vähän. Pikkuhiljaa hyvä tulee. Nyt hommat toimii ni saa alottaa pienen tutkimusmatkan uuden käyttiksen syövereihin. :D
<Mus7is> terve
<Mus7is> osaiskohan joku auttaa wlan-ongelman kanssa?
<Mus7is> wlanin kautta yhteys toimii pelkästään, kun läppäri käyttää akkua
<Mus7is> jos laittaa virtajohdon kiinni, niin yhteys ei toimi
<Mayz> Se röllää sua, koska aamut.
<Mus7is> no musta tuntuu, että se ei röllää mua ainakaan mun aamujen takia...
<Naittii> Mus7is: ootko yrittäny asentaa ajurit uudelleen?
<Mus7is> en oo viä
<Mus7is> eli laitetaas kokeilulistaan...
<Naittii> siitä varmaan kannattaa alottaa
<Mus7is> sain kuntoon, riitti kun heitti päätteessä sudo ifconfig wlan0 up, ja käynnisti uusiks
#ubuntu-fi 2013-07-01
<remuz> pitäis printteri+skanneri hankkia. kellään kokemuksia canon mg6200/5200 sarjalaisen toimivuudesta linuxilla?
<remuz> canonilla kyllä näyttäis ajurit sille löytyvän.
<remuz> voiko noissa tulla että jonkin tulevan ubuntu-version kanssa ei enää toimikaan?
<Elekaz> ainakin MG6250 toimii wifin kautta, en ole piuhalla kokeillut, skannaustakaan en ole tainnut ubuntulla kokeilla
<Echramath> Skannerissa katsoisin, että tukee SANE.
<Sysi> jossaki mallissa vissiin pikkusen ongelmaa skannauksessa
<tale> remuz: HP:n tulostimet on tavannut vaivattomasti toimia Linuxissa, ja HP tekee itse ajurit.
<tale> remuz: Toimivuudesta saa tietoa tältä sivulta: http://www.openprinting.org/printers
<remuz> sanen sivuilla näyttääpi noille että "untested". hp:llä ei oikein sopivaa mallia ollut. openprinting -sivuilla ei listaa mg -sarjalaisia ollenkaan vaikka niille tosiaan omat ajurit on olemassa.
<jjo> helpointa on melkein ostaa tulostin joka osaa possua
<remuz> jjo: mikä se on? :)
<tale> Verkkotulostin jossa on PostScript on hyvä.
<IhqTzup> remuz: mg5150 toimi ihan ok Ubuntulla. Nyt meillä on yrityksellä Xerox Colorqube 8570 vahatulostin joka toimii verkon kautta hyvin Ubuntulla :)
<remuz> tale: ah, ok
<jjo> niin siis jo postscriptiä. sitä linux puhuu natiivisti ja sit se tarvitsee vaan tiedot siitä mitä printteri osaa
<jjo> eli käytännössä ppd-nimellä kulkevan tekstitiedoston
<jjo> tosin skanneripuoli onkin sit oma juttunsa
<Sysi> skannaamisessa huomattavasti enemmän ongelmia yleensä
<IhqTzup> Useimmissa laitteissa voi skannata esim. usb-tikulle ja sit sen laittaa tietsikkaan.
<IhqTzup> Se on ihan näppärä jos tarvitsee paljon skannailla kerralla.
<remuz> no se
#ubuntu-fi 2013-07-02
<sippis_> jaaha, joku on onnistunut runkkimaan meidän firman yhdestä koneesta initin pies tjms
<Tekno_> jaa
<sippis_> *poies
<sippis_> vokohan sille tehdä jotain vai pitääkö uudelleenmasentaa vaan?
#ubuntu-fi 2013-07-03
<tale> sippis_: Tiedostoko poistettu? Sen voi kopioida takaisin.
<tale> sippis_: Komennolla dpkg --search /sbin/init
<tale> sippis_: näet mistä paketista tuo tiedosto tulee, asentamalla sen paketin tulee tiedostokin takaisin.
<tale> sippis_: Mutta tuon tiedoston poistaminen vaatii rootin oikeudet, jos niillä on päästy mellastamaan koneessa on voitu tehdä paljonkin jäynää. Kokonaan uudelleen asentaminen voisi tästä syystä olla paikallaan.
<Max^> mitä ihmeen järkeä on pitää vakiona tuo vierastili päällä
<Max^> pitäs olla nappi mistä saa pois ettei tarvi muokata jotai .conffia sen takia
<tale> Max^: Ei vierastili mielestäni ole käytössä, ellei sitä käy asennuksen jälkeen sallimassa.
<Max^> kyll se tässä iha vakiona oli
<Max^> lightdm conffista poistin
<Max^> aika paha kans toi grubin vakio recovery valikko mistä pääsee rootiksi ilma salasanaa
<tale> Max^: Ei minun grubissa pääse toipumistilassakaan rootiksi ilman salasanaa.
<Max^> jos siinä ei mitään muutettu ole hetkeen ni ite ainaki pääsin
<sippis_> tale: mnjaah, kellään ei pitäis kyllä olla rootteja noihin (paitsi mulla ja leirinjohdolla)
<sippis_> mutta joo, kiitoksia vinkeistä :3
<Tekno_> request for firmware iwlwifi-2030-5.ucode failed
<Tekno_> ???
<Tekno_> jessus mitä kakkaa
<Tekno_> mite puretaa tgz
<puhuri> tar zxf paketti.tgz
<puhuri> tai sitten file-rollel (tms. oletusarkisto-gui)
#ubuntu-fi 2013-07-04
<sinppa> sasi
<czr> hmm. mites helposti päivittää precise -> raringiin?
<czr> do-release-upgrade ehdottaa vain quantalia
<jjo> päivittää quantalin kautta
<czr> joo, näköjään. ugh. just päivitin lucidista preciseen :--)
<jjo> noi päivitykset on kai tuettuja vaan järjestyksessä tai sit LTS:ien välillä
<czr> no, menee se päivä näinkin
<czr> kiitos anyway :-)
<jjo> vois kai sen aptillakin päivittää suoraan
<jjo> mut on hyvin mahdollista, että ovat rikkoneet jotain paketteja ja/tai riippuvuuksia niin, ettei se ole ihan ongelmaton prosessi
<jjo> onnistunee kuitenkin tarvittaessa
<czr> joo, meen release-managerilla tällä kertaa, teen kuitenkin etänä
<jjo> no sit joo ehdottomasta
<czr> 13.04 vasta tulee kerneli minkä usb-stack ei mee täysin jumiin yhdessä tilanteessa
<czr> muuten ois voinu pysyä lucidissa
<Sysi> czr: 12.04:lle on kyllä backportattu uudempia kerneleitä
<Nakkel> Radeon ja avoimen kastikkeen ajurit, ruutuun tulee pelkkää roskaa. Miten korjaan?
<Nakkel> fglrx ei ole optio koska wanhaa rautaa.
<Sysi> aluksi nomodeset ja sitte pitää varmaan generoida xorg.conf ja laittaa käsin moodit
<czr> Sysi, 3.8? I think not. en ainakaan löytäny siinä vaiheessa kun etsin
<Sysi> !info linux-image-3.8-0.25-generic precise
<lubotu3> Package linux-image-3.8-0.25-generic does not exist in precise
<Sysi> hmm, kyllä mun precise sen löytää
<Sysi> !info linux-image-3.8.0-25-generic precise
<lubotu3> linux-image-3.8.0-25-generic (source: linux-lts-raring): Linux kernel image for version 3.8.0 on 32 bit x86 SMP. In component main, is optional. Version 3.8.0-25.37~precise1 (precise), package size 46170 kB, installed size 130812 kB
<czr> hmm. mikä repo?
<Sysi> lubotun mukaan ihan main, mutta voi olla backportsissaki
<czr> hmm. jännää. kiitos, mut myöhäistä toki nyt. tietää enskerralla :-)
<czr> en tiedä miksen löytäny
<czr> jotain löysin jostain ppa:sta mut se näytti joltain sellaiselta mitä ei ihan peruskäyttöön viitsinyt vain asennella
<tabasko_> miten nuo upstart käynnistykset oikein tapahtuu?
<tabasko_> gdm käynnistyy jos ajaa komennon suoraan roottina shellistä
<tabasko_> mutta jos antaa service gdm start, ei tapahdu mitään
<czr> service [nimi] [start|stop yms]
<czr> kokeile restart
<tabasko_> /etc/init.d/ gdm -> /lib/init/upstart-job
<czr> tosin hmm, ehkä gdm on jotenkin poikkeava
<tabasko_> restart valittaa ettei prosessia löydy, ja on silti käynnistävinään gdm:m
<tabasko_> vaikka heittäis perään restart, sama juttu :)
<jjo> onko sulla gdm käytössä?
<jjo> siis oletko asentanut sen itse ja konffannut sen oletukseksi?
<jjo> suoraan paketistahan nykyään käytetään lightdm:ää
<tabasko_> jjo: asensin ubuntu-gnome-desktop metapaketin josta pitäsi saada gnome kattaus
<tabasko_> $ dpkg-reconfigure gdm , saan valittua gdm oletukseksi. Mutta käyntiin upstart sitä ei saa bootissa
<tabasko_> ja tosiaan 13.04 käytössä, päivitetty 12.10:istä
<jjo> joo, jos se on  valittu, niin sit sen pitäis toki toimia
<jjo> ainakin muinoin se kyllä totteli tuota upstart-käskytystäkin
<jjo> ja siis sillähän se bootissakin käynnistetään, tai yritetään ainakin
<Nakkel> Mjoo, graafista saadaan esiin mut resot tökkii ja se ajaa sitä väkisin VESA:lla.
<Nakkel> Vaikka xorg.conf:issa on device osio ja siellä ehdotetaan "radeon"
<Sysi> tabasko_: poista lightdm jos se on vielä ja ehkä --purge reinstall gdm:lle
<jjo> mä kyl melkein tykkäsin lightdm:stä enempi gnomenkin kanssa
<jjo> tai sitä mä käytän kotona
<arsson> http://www.stara.fi/2013/07/04/pelijuontajan-sekoilu-olikin-suunniteltu/
<arsson> oho
<elias_a> Voitaisko mennä asiaan?
<Tm_T> väärä kanava ilmeisesti
<arsson> joo niin oli
#ubuntu-fi 2013-07-05
<sippis_> ööh
<Kilpuri> ö
<sippis_> önks teillä suositella jotain ohjelmaa pienen dj keikan heittämiseen?
<sippis_> Mixxx vaikuttaa aika hyvältä
<Sysi> lienekkö ubuntu studion setissä jotain
<sippis_> joo, toi mixxx vaikuttaa aika pirun hyvältä
<sippis_> pitäis vaan olla viel toinen äänikortti et vois kuunnella ennakkoon toisessa dekissä olevaa kappaletta ;p
#ubuntu-fi 2013-07-06
<tale> sippis_: Ubuntu Studio minun mielestäni kannattaa ottaa käyttöön äänihommissa. Ja asentaa sitten siihen tuo mixxx.
<tale> sippis_: http://linux.fi/wiki/Ubuntu_Studio
<tale> sippis_: Studioasennus kannattaa pitää vain äänikäytössä, eli ei asenna siihen lainkaan tavanomaisia sovelluksia, eli ei Libreofficea tms.
<markosu> 416257090031
<markosu> hups.. poika skannaili viivakoodia
#ubuntu-fi 2013-07-07
<papukaija> Hei, Pääsysni foorumiin on estetty IPni takia. Voisiko joku auttaa?
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/OpenArena
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/FMnoPx -> 3x28 - Viikon VALO #132 | Viikon VALO
#ubuntu-fi 2014-07-01
<sippis> win 1
<sippis> tu
<czr> joku voitti vanttuut
<Mirv> sitä olen vähäsen ihmetellyt että miksi porukka käyttää /win:iä eikä esim. esc + 1:tä siltä osin kun numeroita/kirjaimia riittää
<Mirv> vai onko tää nyt että koko maailma ei käytäkään irssiä tjsp..
<tumppu> ei kyl oo tullu mieleenkään käyttää 1-18 ikkunois muuta kuin alt+numero/kirjain
<kirvesAxe> jengi varmaan käyttää jotain hikisiä kosketusnäyttömobiilishellejä missei oo kunnon näppäimiä ;)
#ubuntu-fi 2014-07-02
<czr> tai xchattiä. hyi sellaiset!
 * czr itsekin käyttää
<inz> jos vaan käytössä olevasta vimpaimesta löytyy kätevästi alt tai esc, niin kyllähän niitä mielummin käyttää
<inz> mutta ainakin androidilla on välillä helpompi vaan kirjottaa komentona
<inz> jollan fingertermillä onnistuu taas alttailu (tai escailu, ihan sama) helpommin
<puhuri> androidilla hacker's's keyboard tarjoaa escin (ja altin) niin tulee vaihdettua se kun on irsssi connectbot päällä
<inz> joo, mutta ainakin pikkunäyttöisellä puhelimella ei pystyasennossa
<gumrak> iOSilla esc pelaa hieman huonosti mut on silti paras tapa vaihdella
<inz> Ja toki sit kun pitää päästä ikkunoihin tuonne kahdenkympin paremmalle puolelle, niin loppuu namikat kesken, mutta siitä ny ei ollu kyse
<Mikaela> czr: HexChat
<czr> Mikaela, hah. kiitos tuosta, parempi puolisko käyttää windowsia, ehdotampa sille
<Mikaela> :)
<joumetal> moi. firefox valitti dna:n webmailin sertifikaatista, joka on uusittu viime kuun lopussa. mikä on oikea tapa toimia?
<gumrak> mitä se siitä valitti jos se uusittu on?
<joumetal> Varmenteeseen ei luoteta, koska varmentajaketjua ei ole. (Virhekoodi: sec_error_unknown_issuer)
<czr> ilmoita dna:n asiakastukeen virhekoodeineen, osotteineen ja selainversioineen
<ansa> annapa urli, niin voi tsekata
<czr> luultavasti väärin asennettu serti, taikka sitten sulla on päivittämättä root-ca:t
<ansa> https://webmail.dnainternet.net/ - tämä vissiin?
<joumetal> https://www.dna.fi/webmail joka on erinäköinen
<joumetal> tai oikeammin tämä vaihtoehto https://www2.dna.fi//webmail
<joumetal> miten root-ca:t varmistetaan?
<gumrak> ei tuosta mun FF sano mitään negatiivista
<ansa> ei mulla liioin, eikä näy tuossa saitissa näy mitään certificate chain - ongelmaakaan
<gumrak> juu chain on ok eikä tuo sertti ollut edes tuore vaan 2011 vuodelta
<ansa> paranoidimpi vois alkaa epäilemään että selain ei nyt yritäkään mennä oikealle palvelimelle jostain syystä.
<gumrak> se tuli mieleen
<joumetal> hmm. näyttäisi olevan konekohtainen ongelma. kiitos.
<czr> joumetal, jos sul on erityisen vanha kone niin sit siel ei välttis ole uusimpia juuri-CA-serttejä
<czr> chromium mulla ainakin sanoo käyttävänsä sisäänrakennettua "DigiCert High Assurance EV Root CA":ta
<joumetal> hmm. taitaa olla 14.04 joka on päivitetty monesti. kokeilen sudo update-ca-certificates kun ehdin
<czr> hmm. debianistahan poistettiin kyl joku aikoinaan. katotaas
<czr> tais olla cacert.org tosin
<gumrak> FF on nykyään todella tiukka serttien ja serttikäytäntöjen suhteen verrattuna muihin selaimiin
#ubuntu-fi 2014-07-03
<LucaB> Oikein hyvää päivää tännekkin!
<sippis> win 26
<czr> sippis, eiks se ykkönen ollukaan se? :-)
<kirvesAxe> sippis, sä sähläät ton kanssa (ilmeisesti hiplausruudulla) niin usein että sun kannattais varmaan yrittää kehittää joku luotettavampi metodi ikkunanvaihtoon? ;)
<sippis> kirvesAxe: khyl
<kirvesAxe> saatko tunattua escille tai altille kosketuspikanäppäintä?
<kirvesAxe> sen jälkeen tarttis enää uudelleeenmapata pikanäppäimet siitä ikkunasta 20 ylöspäin...
<LucaB> ainahan voi kriittisesti ajatella että kuinka hemmetin monta ikkunaa sitä oikeesti tarvii
<raili> mitä teen väärin kun en saa java pluginia toimimaan? /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libnpjp2.so
<raili> onko se muuttunut tässä firefox versio 30 jonnekkin muualle?
<raili> laitoin toisenkin linkin ~/.mozilla/plugins/ kansioon, mutta ei sekään auttanut
#ubuntu-fi 2014-07-04
<studmuf> Hey does anyone here know of a good networking  channel on this server? My networking skills a rusty and I need verification on something.
<Mikaela> Onko Spotifyn käyttäjillä ollut ongelmia viimeaikoina? Minulla koneet alkoivat näyttelemään ja nyt sähköpostittamaan http://paste.progval.net/show/1004/ joka ilmeisesti korjaantuu poistamalla kyseinen tiedosto ja kommentoimalla kaikki /etc/apt/sources.list.d/spotify.list -tiedostossa ja "apt-get update"lla.
<ansa> joo, repository.spotify.com redirects ainakin aamulla www.spotify.com:iin, nyt näyttäs tulevan ihan 403 forbidden
<ansa> ja www.spotify.com:sta tuli sitten aamulla jotain html-roskaa josta apt ei tykännyt
<Mikaela> Eli en ole yksin tämän ongelman kanssa. Lopettivatko ne Linux-tuen kokonaan vai mistä tämä tuli?
<Mikaela> Ei, kyllä sivu löytyy vielä https://www.spotify.com/fi/download/previews/
<Mikaela> Siellä vain on tämä uhkaus: "The projects here are unsupported by Spotify so they may not work as planned or be removed at any time..."
<ansa> Ei oo tullut selviteltyä sen tarkemmin
<ninnnu> Mä just annoin sudo rm:ää oireilevalle tiedostolle
<Mikaela> Anna "apt update" tai vastaava ja tiedosto palaa oireilemaan.
<zacura> hmm, repository.spotify.com redirectaa www.spotify.com:iin, mutta repository.spotify.com/pool meniki osoitteeseen repository-origin.spotify.com/pool
<ninnnu> Mikaela: onneks sitä ei tarvi ajaa kauheen usein
<ninnnu> oletus on että Spotify korjaa itsensä kohta
<jjo_> tai sitten tuo on ensiaskel kohti pelkkää webbisoitinta
<Mikaela> Olen tosin muutenkin siirtymässä Google Play AA:n.
<ninnnu> jjo: Se webbisoitin bugaa isojen soittolistojen kanssa
<Mikaela> Sen LFM scrobbleri ei myöskään toimi ja siinä on joitakin muitakin ongelmia.
<Mirv> näyttää tulleen 12.04 LTS:ään nyt 14.04 LTS:n laitetuki, joten laitoin päivitysohjeet http://wiki.ubuntu-fi.org/Paivittaminen vaikka 12.04.5 ei olekaan vielä ulkona
<Mirv> testattu myös
<mjr> oho
<Mirv> tai no testattu 32-bittisessä asennuksessa ilman vikaa :i386-pakettia, tosin luulen että apt hoitaisi homman ihan hyvin sen kanssakin myös i386-asennuksessa
<Mirv> vähän vanhemmat radeonit toimii aika erinomaisesti avoimilla kyllä nyt, esim. uusi Civilization V testattu juuri tällaisellä 12.04 LTS + trusty-laitetuki -kombolla toimivaksi
<jjo> ninnnu: ja toimiessaankin huonompi kuin deezer
<jjo> mutta sitä ei tarvitse ylläpitää monella eri alustalla
<tale> Joko on tulossa se 14.04.1 -päivitys, joka tukee päivitystä 12.04:stä?
<Mirv> tale: 24.7. jos tulee ajallaan https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseSchedule
<thonza> Hei
<thonza> Voinko
<thonza> palveluksessanne
#ubuntu-fi 2014-07-06
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/c:geo
<thonza> Moi. Millä kanavalla saa skyrim tukea?
<Mikaela> Jos se on Linuxilla tuettu Linux-peli kokeile #steamlug (englanniksi).
<Mikaela> Jos taas yrität WINEllä käyttää, kokeile #winehq (myös englanniksi).
<Echramath> Bugi: KISSÄ ÄIÄ ei ole hiljaa
<Mikaela> Joku saattaa myös täälläkin tietää jotakin.
<thonza> Kiitos
 * Mikaela ei ymmärrä Echramathin viestiä ja olettaa, että väärä kanava.
<Echramath> (-offtopic)
<kirvesAxe> Echramath, *rep* @ offtopic
#ubuntu-fi 2015-06-29
<elias_a_> Mitä Network managerin LAN-yhteyden asetus linkkiyhteys käytännössä tarkoittaa?
<elias_a_> Minkälaisen setupin se laittaa sinne päälle?
<elias_a_> Selvis: [ipv4]
<elias_a_> method=link-local
<shadows286> sudo apt-get install xrdp
<shadows286> ..
<tathhu> :D
<inz> [sudo] password for shadows:
<ninnnu> hunter2
<tathhu> sudo rm -rf /
<Tm_T> tathhu: tuota ei mainita ubuntu-tukikanavilla vitsinä
<shadows286> password1
<shadows286> ei toi ni ei toimi
<tathhu> Tm_T: sori :C
<shadows286> en tiiä mitä on tapahtunu kun ei x11 forwarding toimi
<ninnnu> unohdit -X lipun ssh-komennosta?
<shadows286> putyllä. kyl se vuos sitten vielä pelas ja tietääkseni ei mitään kummempia muutoksia pitäis olla.
<ninnnu> Windows? Kai sulla on Cygwin tai joku muu X-ikkunavirveli ajossa?
<ninnnu> (koska Linux-PuTTY on vain ruma eikä sen käytöstä tuu ku paha mieli)
<shadows286> xming
<puhuri> saako puttyyn lisädignostikkaa (kuten ssh -v )
<puhuri> näkisi, missä vaiheessa x-yhteyden avaus epäonnistuu
<ninnnu> tais siinä joku lokin tynkä olla, mutta en näe kauheasti syitä käyttää puttya linuxissa..
<ninnnu> kun "ssh -XC toinen-atk" ajaa saman asian
<ninnnu> tosin kun xming on mainittu niin täähä oliki Windows toisessa päässä
<puhuri> pitäisi joskus jaksaa kunnolla perehtyä tuohon xrdp:n kun usein se olisi helpoin tapa w-käyttäjille päästä käsiksi graafiseen linuxiin kun remote desktop -asiakas on vakiona
<Iltsu> siel pitää laittaa puttyssä se täppä päälle et käyttää xmingii
#ubuntu-fi 2015-07-01
<Rinna> Hei
<anacron> moi
<elias_a_> Mikäs flash 14.04:aan pitää asentaa, jotta Areena toimii?
<ninnnu> flashplugin-installer
<elias_a_> Ok.
<elias_a_> Jännä. Apt-get sanoo, että flashplugin-installer on jo uusin versio. Silti ei toimi.
<ninnnu> no sitten melkeen ainoa voittava on google-chrome
<elias_a_> Eiks toi Chromiumiinkin asenna jonkin plugarin?
<ninnnu> saa
<ninnnu> kai
<ninnnu> ehkä
<mjr> chromiumiin saa kikkailemalla sen saman plugarin mikä on chromessa, mutta en tiedä kuinka automatisoitua se on
<ninnnu> kyl siihen on joku automaagipaketti
<elias_a_> Koitanpa etsiskellä.
<mjr> mut joo, toi vanha npapi-pluginhan on tekohengityksellä ettei siihen muuta tule kuin turvapäivityksiä
<mjr> et chromen plugari se sit on
<ninnnu> pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<tathhu> ninnnu: höh, taas olit nopeampi :(
<elias_a_> ninnnu on sairaan nopee
<atalsta> Aihetta sivuten. Toimiiko Areena Lightsparkilla?
<ninnnu> Lightspark?
<ninnnu> vai että tollane
<atalsta> https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/browser-plugin-lightspark/
<atalsta> Jaa, ehditkin ensin :)
<ninnnu> "apt-cache search" on ystävä
#ubuntu-fi 2015-07-02
<atalsta> Jos joku jäi miettimään toimiiko se Areena Lightsparkilla niin kerrotakoon että ei toimi :(
<rhkfin_> Ihme hiippareita :)
<tathhu> Tm_T: mites tää sun e4.5?
<Tm_T> menee ehkä yhelle aktiiville
<tathhu> höh
<tathhu> oisit myyny mulle
<elias_a_> tathhu: Et vissiin ollut tarpeeksi aktiivinen... :P
<tathhu> :D
<tathhu> Saattaa olla
<tathhu> Noh, nyt on tilattu
<tathhu> Nyt Jolla huoltoon :3
<ninnnu> Mä klikkasein E5:n perjantaina, pitäs tulla tänäänhuomenna
<ninnnu> kattelin että todennäköisesti tykimpi kuin e4.5 ja hintaa vain muutama kymppi lisää
<elias_a_> Minä odottelen, että saan Motonetilta vastauksen, että saan viedä n9:n huoltoon.
<tathhu> ninnnu: eiks näissä ollut sama järjestelmäpiiri?
<elias_a_> Myivät sitten sellaisen autolaturin, joka kärväytti puhelimen.
<ninnnu> tathhu: emt, en lukenu speksiä tarkemmin
<ninnnu> "Isompi numero, kai se on paree"
<tathhu> :D
<tathhu> Ois toi HD-näyttö varmaan ollut ihan kiva mut väliäkö tuolla
<ninnnu> no, niin
<ninnnu> ei toi varsinaiseen käyttöön tule. Ostin lähinnä leluksi (tosin mikä luuri ny ei olisi lelu) :P
<Iltsu> elias_a_, wat, miten toi o mahollista?
<tathhu> ninnnu: :D
<tathhu> En jaksa speksihoroilla niin paljoo
<tathhu> Kunhan se rauta toimii..
<ninnnu> ni
<elias_a_> Iltsu: En tiedä. Odotan mitä vastaavat.
<tathhu> Toisin ku toi Jolla :P
<elias_a_> Iltsu: Oletettavasti tunki 2100 mA virtaa ilman kättelyä.
<Iltsu> :D nice
<tathhu> :D
<tathhu> LTE ois ollut "ihan kiva"
<elias_a_> Hankala todentaa kun se kärähti.
<Iltsu> mä vaihdoin Jollan siinä kohtaa pois, kun puhelut ei toiminu. Ihmettelyn jälkee keksin et ssh:lla sisää ja sen puhelinsoftan uudellenenmasennus
<elias_a_> Jännä vaan kun aletaan neuvotella siitä mikä on sopiva korvaus tai sopiva korvaava tuote.
<tathhu> .. :D
<Iltsu> mut en halunnu ottaa riskii et nii käy toisen kerran D:
<tathhu> mulla on enemmän toi rauta ollu ongelma
<tathhu> oisko kolmas kerta ku pitää huollattaa ton näyttöpaneelin takia :)
<ninnnu> elias_a_: Jolla, obv
<Iltsu> ei kyl jääny Jollasta yhtä kultaset muistot ku N900:sta
<ninnnu> Mulle ei koskaan napsahtanu N900, mökötin vain Symbian-maassa kun muilla oli N900
<ninnnu> N9 oli sit eka (kelpo) Linux-luuri joka mulla on ollu
<ninnnu> Paikallisesta radioamatöörikerhosta kyl bonkkasin N810:n. Oli kyllä ihan hauska tuote näin 10v myöhässäkin
<elias_a_> ninnnu: No kyllä se varmaan siihen jollaan menee.
<elias_a_> ninnnu: Saakos siihen asenneltua rsyncin.
<tathhu> pkcon install rsync
<tathhu> emmä kyl tiedä mitä se asensi ":D"
<ninnnu> mulla rsync on näköjään tullu jonkun muun mukana tai sitten vakiona
<tathhu> Ei hitto, olis pitäny ostaa se näyttökalvo iha muuten vaa tos samal
<tathhu> 2x 8e ja postit 20 ":D"
<ninnnu> win 49
<Echramat1> Hihii nyt tuo sääappi väittää, että täällä on 17 astetta lämmintä ja rankkasada
#ubuntu-fi 2015-07-04
<tathhu> Heh, olis pitänyt vaan suoraan tilata se E5, nyt pitää odotella et saan refundit et voin tilaa sen t köyhä :-(
<ninnnu> mun E5 on vieläkin matkalla ja BQ:lta tuli posti että "kerrokko fiilikset?"
<tathhu> :DDD
<tathhu> 5/5
<tale> Mikä on E5?
<ninnnu> BQ Aquaris E5 tjsp.
<ninnnu> Ubuntu-luuri
<tale> Jaa, pitääkin katsoa.
<tale> Tosin taidan olla niin vanha ja väsynyt jo etten jaksa innostua uudesta puhelimesta.
<tathhu> Oispa 100e ylimäärästä ni vois kyl Meizun ostaa
#ubuntu-fi 2015-07-05
<ThumperBunny> recode_autodetect_utf8 = ON recode_fallback = CP1252 recode = ON recode_out_default_charset = UTF-8 recode_transliterate = ON term_charset = UTF-8
<ThumperBunny> Terve, säädän localen kanssa, voiko joku varmistaa näkyykö mun ääkköset nyt kunnolla?
<Mikaela> näyttää näkyvän, mutta en ole varma mitä merkistöä ne ovat. tuo tieto olisi voinut auttaa edellisen rivin kohdalla 11:19
<Mikaela> lähetän UTF-8 ja fallback tulkinnalle on ISO-8859-15
<ThumperBunny> _Pitäisi_ olla juurikin samat, eli lähetän utf-8 ja fallback kuten sullakin.
<ThumperBunny> Mutta kun täällä näkyy merkistö oikein, ja siellä myös, niin kaikki lienee oikein sädetty :-). Piti varmistaa kun ei ole hetkeen joutunut säätämään localen kanssa. Kiitos.
<Mikaela> :)
<Echramat1> Kannattaa kokeilla näkyykö venäjä. Горбачёв
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/Calibre
<Mikaela> eikö se ole ollut aiemminkin?
<pesasa> Ei ollut vielä.
<pesasa> Kyllä näitä vielä aika yllättävästikin löytyy. :-)
#ubuntu-fi 2016-07-04
<Shadowbird123> moi, toimiiks amd suljetut ajurit paremmin kun glfrx? mulla on [AMD/ATI] Cayman XT [Radeon HD 6970]
<ninnnu> fglrx == amd:n suljetut
<Shadowbird123> asensin just ark: survival evolved ja grafiikat ei miellytä silmää ja vähän vois toimii nopeemmin muutenki
<Shadowbird123> ah, okei
<Shadowbird123> onko amd radeon hyvin tuettu, vai kannattaisko mun ehkä harkita toista korttia?
<ninnnu> NVidiat on ainakin joskus ollu paremmin tuettuja, mutta en oo varma nykytilasta
<ninnnu> AMD on jossain määrin avoimempi noiden kanssa
<Shadowbird123> okei
<ninnnu> ts. speksien kanssa, mutta se ei lämmitä fglrx:n kanssa koska yhteisö ei pääse koodaamaan sitä
<Shadowbird123> joskus ku tutustuin ekoja kertoja ubuntuun, näin sen videon mis linus haistattaa nvidialle ja mulle jäi sellanen käsitys et amd ois paremoi vaihtoehto linuxille. mut en oikeen ymmärrä viel näist ajuri tuki jutuist niin paljoo. mites noin yleisesti ottaen, sositteleeks linux community yleensä nvidiaa tai amd linux pelaajille?
<ninnnu> http://askubuntu.com/questions/717916/which-is-better-amd-or-nvidia-cards-for-linux tammikuussa mielipide oli vielä että jos oot puristi niin AMD, jos tykkäät mm. peleistä niin NVidia
<Shadowbird123> okei
#ubuntu-fi 2016-07-07
<henxxa> päivän aforismini: microsoftismi: poliittinen järjestelmä, jossa tosiasiallista lainsäädäntö-, toimeenpano- ja tuomiovaltaa käyttävät microsoftin kaltaiset suuryritykset eritoten elimoidakseen monipoliasemaansa uhkaavat kilpailevat yritykset ja yhteisöt.
<StockAntenna> jahas sellainen tietoisku
<hahlo> joo
#ubuntu-fi 2016-07-08
<elias_a> Jokos joku mediasoitin osaa tunkea Ubuntusta audiota/videota Chromecastiin?
<Wapsi> vlc3:n beta tietääkseni
<Iltsu> :O
<Iltsu> en löydä googlel vahvistust
<Wapsi> http://www.ghacks.net/2016/06/10/vlc-3-0-chromecast-support/
<Iltsu> ei löytyny mitää järkevää changelogii tai aikatauluu
<Iltsu> ts. et mis vaihees toi vlc 3:n kehitys ees on
<Mikaela> omgubuntu tarjosi nightly PPAta, josta Chromecast kuulema löytyy
<elias_a> Ok. Kiitokset vastanneille. :)
#ubuntu-fi 2016-07-09
<hahlo> mikä olis semmonen kuvankatselin jossa ihan yksinkertainen rajaus? lxden omassa ei ole
<hahlo> gwenview
#ubuntu-fi 2016-07-10
<7YUABJPRL> heh
#ubuntu-fi 2017-07-03
<sami__> moikka. osaisko joku jeesaa. yritin vaihtaa ssd-kovoa toiseen koneeseen ja se kysy ilmeisesti passphrase koodia, mutta se ei hyväksyny sitä. Miten tuon saisi toimimaan?
<hahlo> onko se kryptattu levy?
<Talikka> taisi lähteä jo pari tuntia sitten...
<Laodikea> jep, mutta olennainen kysymys silti
<Sm1thY> Kannattaakohan tätä kokeilla? http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/07/linux-kernel-4-12-released-bfq
#ubuntu-fi 2017-07-04
<Iltsu_> missäköhä variantissa tulee vähiten tauhkaa mukana? Meinasin vaihtaa wm:ää asennuksen jälkee i3wm:ään, enkä välttämät jaksais et mulla on koneella hirveest kaikkee softaa mitä en tarvi
<inz> server ;)
<Wapsi> tuo bfq on kyllä hyvä
<Wapsi> deksarikäytössä monesti joku isompi kopiointi on jäädyttäny koneen käyttökelvottomaksi sen kopioinnin ajaksi, ellei laita jotain ionice -c 3 eteen
<Wapsi> jos on joku nopea kopiointi (ssd => ssd) esim... usb-tikulle kopioidessa kirjoitusnopeus on niin pieni, että siinä sitä jumiutumista en ole havainnut
<Wapsi> deskari*
<Iltsu_> inz, nii miettisin et pitäskö sitä lähtee siitä liikkeelle, mut on siinäki sit ryömaata asennella äksät ja kaikki :D
<inz> Iltsu, eipä tuo ny niin hurja työmaa ole, mutta ihan miten ite tykkää
<inz> ite taisin viimeks asentaa ihan "normi" ubuntun ja vaihdoin vaan ympäristövalinnan unitystä dwm:ks
<inz> joku serveri-asennus ei aikanaan edes toiminu vanhalla läppärillä, kun se halus asentaa PAE-kernelin, ja CPU ei tukenu PAEe
<ninnnu> ei ne muutkaan toimi sen paremmin
<Mirv> kaikki pitäs olla wake-on-lania varten ok ethtoolin mukaan, ilman mitään komentoja (biosista päällä), mutta mitään ei tapahdu :( https://wiki.debian.org/WakeOnLan olen katsellut vinkeiksi
<Mirv> toki voisi laittaa muutakin kuin sen oletuksena olevan g:n
<Mirv> monta kikkaa ja asetusta myöhemmin nyt se sitten toimii.
<Iltsu> inz, toi dwm näyttää kans iha fiksulta
<inz> Iltsu, kuka tykkää mistäkin, tän oon vaan jaksanu opetella =)
<Iltsu> juuh, mä en oo käyttäny mitää noit niinku oikeest
<Iltsu> meinasin nyt uutee koneesee ku on tulossa ni lykätä
